# Legislation for selling and owning exotics in england



## MedusaH (Oct 24, 2010)

I need to know basic legislation for selling exotics in pet shops and any legislation there is for owning exotics for a college assignment would be great if anyone can help me out!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

You need a Pet Shop License to sell in a shop; and owning exotic pets is no different than owning domestic pets. You only need a license if they're on the Dangerous Wild Animals list; that's usually covered under the PSL though for pet shops.


----------



## Shiver (Apr 6, 2009)

PSL's have been discussed many times..
This is a good and well written thread on the subject.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/classified-chat/149750-pet-shop-license-tax-question.html


----------

